# Does anyone know these breeders?



## MynameisMolly (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi. 

I live in the Pacific Northwest. I'm looking for a Havanese puppy. Does anyone know anything about Team Z Havanese or McGuire's Lovable Havanese?

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Nope. Have you checked to make sure they do health testing on both of the parents before breeding them? Results are able to be verified online. If you want help with that, several of us can show you how.

Welcome to the forum, Molly. I assume that is your name.


----------

